# The Cars - "Move Like This" Mini- tour



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

As Guitars Canada mentioned on page two of thie thread: 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/40623-cars-new-album.html The Cars are doing a mini 10 city tour to promote their new CD "Move Like This" which comes out May 10th. Nine cities are American but there's one Canadian stop and that's in Toronto at The Sound Academy on May 20th.

Here are the dates:

5/10/11 Seattle, WA - Showbox SoDo
5/12/11 Los Angeles, CA - Palladium
5/13/11 Oakland, CA - Fox Theater
5/15/11 Denver, CO - The Fillmore
5/17/11 Minneapolis, MN - First Avenue
5/18/11 Chicago, IL - Riviera Theatre
5/20/11 Toronto, ON - Sound Academy [I'll be at this one. ) ]
5/23/11 Washington, DC - 9:30 Club
5/25/11 New York, NY - Roseland Ballroom
5/26/11 Boston, MA - House of Blues

You'll be able to buy the tickets from the Ticketmaster website on April 8th.

I'm really looking forward to the new CD and tour. 
Let the good times roll, again. )


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I will wait for the summer or possible fall tour and the bigger venues. I seen them on the Panorama tour way back when. I am getting too old for the 4 hour standing routine. But it should be a good show.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Drag that they're playing the Sound Academy - I'd go if it was anywhere else. Good to hear they're hitting the road again though.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GC, I don't know if they'll be doing a more large scale tour or not. Ric Ocasek is infamous for hating having to tour but maybe that's changed. We'll see. I agree fretboard, it's great to see them back together, putting out new music and touring. Too bad they couldn't have done this when Ben Orr was still alive. ( Anyway, I got my tickets for the May 20th concert earlier this morning. It was $63.50 which, I feel, isn't a bad price at all. I can't wait to see these guys live on stage again in person. The last time I saw them live was back in 1980 at Exhibition Stadium way up in the "nosebleed" section. )


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> GC, I don't know if they'll be doing a more large scale tour or not. Ric Ocasek is infamous for hating having to tour but maybe that's changed. We'll see. I agree fretboard, it's great to see them back together, putting out new music and touring. Too bad they couldn't have done this when Ben Orr was still alive. ( Anyway, I got my tickets for the May 20th concert earlier this morning. It was $63.50 which, I feel, isn't a bad price at all. I can't wait to see these guys live on stage again in person. The last time I saw them live was back in 1980 at Exhibition Stadium way up in the "nosebleed" section. )


I think it will all depend on the reaction to the new album. These type of warm up tours are fairly common with bands that have not played together in a long time. We already know the other members were dying to get back on the road. The only reason that "New Cars" tour bombed was the fact that Ocasek was not with them. I could see them doing at least a Casino tour or possibly summer Amphitheatre run.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interview with Ric Ocasek from A.V. Club

*The A.V. Club: Let’s start with the obvious question: Why did you finally decide to make another Cars record?*

Ric Ocasek: Gosh, I think I had enough of a break. It was just... wanting to let go of the past. After I finished writing all those songs it was like, “Why don’t I just get the other guys?” Originally, I wasn’t going to do it, because Ben was gone. But then I thought, you know, I’m just going to get the other guys and we’ll just do it ourselves. We will just do it, the four of us, and see how it comes out. And we got in the rehearsal area and started doing things and it just sounded great right away.


*AVC: But band members have fights and tensions that can stick around for years. There was no baggage you had to get rid of before you could settle down and make music?*

RO: Well, you know, there is baggage. There were all kinds of things. Just the whole reason we broke up the first time and, you know, The New Cars, and that kind of stuff. But on this particular project, that baggage got lost. That baggage got lost at the airport. I think everybody came to this with a positive attitude and no talk at all about the past because, when you really come down to it, it was the past, you know? And if it happened three days ago or yesterday or 20 years ago, you could dwell on it for your whole life. But I think we all decided just not to dwell on any of it. And **** it, we’re just going to move forward. I think sometimes you just really have to do that, because that’s a lot to carry around for a long time. And you can choose to carry it, or you could choose to let it go. When I made the call I chose to let it go. And, you know, nobody lit the flame to get it going again. I don’t think anybody would. 


Full interview available here


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interview with Ric Ocasek from A.V. Club
> 
> *The A.V. Club: Let’s start with the obvious question: Why did you finally decide to make another Cars record?*
> 
> ...


I read that interview the other day. It's a good one.There's also a video interview with lead guitarist Elliot Easton over on the Gibson website: http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/Elliot-Easton-0506-2011/ The only flaw in the interview is that he gets one very important date wrong.
There's also an interview with drummer David Robinson here: http://consequenceofsound.net/2011/05/david-robinson-of-the-cars-discusses-epic-return/ where he admits that he's basically learning to play drums all over again. He more or less gave up on them when The Cars called it a day in 1988.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Setlist from the first show of the tour. Looks good

1) Good Times Roll
2) Blue Tip
3) Since Your Gone
4) Up and Down
5) My Best Friends Girl
6) Hits Me
7) Touch and Go
8) I'm in touch with your world
9) Keep on Knocking
10) You might think
11) Drag on forever
12) Free
13) Im not the one
14) Heartbeat City
15) Lets Go
16) Moving in Stereo

Encore

Sad Song
Just What I Needed


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I saw the concert earlier this evening and it was a good one although Ric Ocasek still has a bad habit of forgetting some of the lyrics to his own songs. For example, he might repeat a line. The band was in good form and as tight as they've ever been. BTW they've added "You're All I've Got Tonight" to the setlist and that was played at the end of the concert. Guitarist Elliot Easton was in fine form as well. A *very* under-rated guitarist. There wasn't a lot of talking between songs although keyboardist Greg Hawkes introduced a couple of songs and before they did "Touch And Go", which he plays bass on, he mentioned that song was a tip of the hat to the late Benjamin Orr. I was also surprised that the band wasn't overpoweringly loud like a lot of bands are. When I've been to other concerts in the past my ears would be ringing for awhile afterwards but not with The Cars. The only negative thing I could say was I wish the venue (The Sound Academy) had seating. The upstairs V.I.P. section had seats but it was quite a bit pricer. The crowd had to stand for the entire set but in this case I'd say it was worth it.

BTW, before the concert I was walking around the outdoor patio and I was wearing a mirrored finish Cars button on my jacket that I bought way back in 1980, one guy noticed it and he was asking me about it. He got his friend to take a picture of me and him and then he offered to buy it off me. I just laughed and told him it's not for sale. Later I was thinking, I wonder how much he would have paid for it? But there are some things you just don't sell. I guess it's considered a collectors item now. If The Cars come to your area, I highly recommend you go and see them. The music was good and everybody had a good time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I debated going right up until the last day. But I have nightmares of that venue and just could not bring myself to do it. It's a hideous venue and the main floor reminds me of two pounds of bologna in a one pound bag with sweat. Glad to hear you enjoyed seeing the Cars though. If they extend the tour and do some bigger spots I will most likely go.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Toronto Set-list. It did not get a great review mostly because Ocasek seemed un-interested (at least to the reviewers mind)

SET LIST: 

Good Times Roll 

Blue Tip 

Since You’re Gone 

Up and Down 

My Best Friend’s Girl 

Hits Me 

Touch and Go 

I’m in Touch With Your World 

Keep On Knocking 

You Might Think 

Drag On Forever 

Free 

I’m Not the One 

Sad Song 

Heartbeat City 

Let’s Go 

ENCORE: 

Moving In Stereo 

Just What I Needed 

You’re All I’ve Got Tonight


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I read that review. Jane Stevenson from the Toronto Sun. The thing is, Ric has never been one for what he referred to as "false showmanship". I was also reading an online interview with him a while back and he said the last thing he wants to be is an entertainer. He considers himself first and foremost to be a songwriter. BTW I can't believe I forgot to post my YouTube video I took Friday night of the first two songs. For some reason the maximum size is reading 480p on the YouTube website but the video I uploaded was 1080 X 608 so it should be HD quality. Oh well. Here's the link: [video=youtube;HocMRkdJzHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HocMRkdJzHI[/video] Sorry about the shaky footage. You can read more about it in the description. BTW The Cars will be on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon on May 24th. Hey my video showed up here for the first time. That never happened before. )


----------

